
Proposed SEC Rules Could Shake Leveraged ETFs - humbleMouse
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/proposed-sec-rules-could-shake-leveraged-etfs-cm555410
======
humbleMouse
Here is the link to the actual SEC press release:

[http://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2015-276.html](http://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2015-276.html)

